# Names for your Homemade Wine?



## English

I'm assuming that most don't use the generic labels that are available from so many of the suppliers. I know I don't intend to, so that got me wondering.. What names are you all using for your wines and what do your labels look like?
I was thinking about calling mine "*American Heritage*" using different American icons on the labels. Just wondered what everyone else was doing. And if you know of someone already using that name, please let me know.


----------



## cpfan

Well I guess you could say that I'm lazy, cause I do use the generic labels or the labels that come with the kit. Based on my Ferment on Premise store, I would say that 50% do not label, and that less than 1% make their own labels.

Steve


----------



## English

Guess I just figured that most of us like to do our own thing so to speak. I'm fairly creative and have worked in the graphic arts field back when I was much younger. I suppose it's just natural for me to want to do something a little different. My wife says I can't leave anything the way it was when I bought it, so why should wine making be any different. Designing the labels is also another way to get the rest of the family involved. Involvment=Support


----------



## phantom

I'm with cpfan on the lazy part. My wines are about a 50/50 split with the generic stuff, and semi-custom labels. If I like the generic ones, that's what I'll use(but some are pretty stupid/ugly). If I go the semi-custom route, I use the 4th & Vine labels, picking something that goes with the wine, or what I want the label to look like. For instance, I use the Ice for my Reisling Ice wine. For my Port, I'll use Schooner.
Then I'll just play with fonts and colors in Word, and fiddle until I get what I'm looking for.

For the Cal. Con. kit that I got from ECKraus, I just used the labels that were included. I was just making a basic red to use in cooking, and was pleasantly surprised that it turned into a fairly good drinking wine. 

Another thing that I'll do, is to have a label on the back with some information about the bottle. The information that I've included is kit name, and fermenting info(dates and gravities of each stage). Sometimes I've also included bottle yield.

The last thing I'll do for the bottles is to color coordinate the shrink capsules with the label. It's not a big deal, but it does look a bit more presentable, versus having all of my bottles with the same color shrink cap.


----------



## cpfan

phantom said:


> For instance, I use the Ice for my Reisling Ice wine. For my Port, I'll use Schooner.



I really like the look of the Ice label. Great choice for an ice wine.

The Schooner label reminds me strongly of a Canadian beer label (Molsons Ex).

We used to do a small back label (kit brand, bottling date). Haven't done this lately though.

Steve


----------



## Egham

English, I'm also new to winemaking, having bottled only 4 batches made from kits since this past November. My label is "Catawba Cove", chosen because we live on a lake on the Catawba River. I don't have any graphics design training or talent, but I've managed to come up with a simple design that includes a photo. I alter the basic design for each batch by changing the colors and featured photo. It works for me and it's kind of fun.

A couple of links you can follow to see labels designed by others -

WineMaker Magazine's annual competition winners - WineMaker Label Gallery
Winepress Forums - Go to the "Corks, Bottles, Labels and Bottling" Forum - Winepress


----------



## smurfe

I usually buy my labels from *HERE*. I put them in the laser printer to add the text. I now have a color laser printer so I am going to make my own labels and use blank Avery labels. Here are pics of of a few of the ones I currently order and use.


----------



## dangr

Just started my first batch... ironically... one of the reasons I'm making wine is so I can make my own label! haha... i'm really into art and design, so it's going to be fun coming up with a cool label.

I'm not sure how I'm going to affix said label yet, haha.


----------



## Sacalait

"La Maison de Robin" (The house of Robin) is the name I use and with my son's help (computer whiz) I make my own labels. On a sheet of plain white paper I can get 4 labels. After that it's my wifes turn (get her involved) to cut them out and paste them on with an Elmers glue stick.


----------



## Wine Maker

I use my family surname. My wine label is La Famiglia _______. Which is Italian and translate to The _______ Family. (surname omitted to protect the innocent).


----------



## danroh

*my labels*

In the early 1900's my farm was the Amber dairy so our bottles are now labeled Amber Cellars


----------



## twissty

smurfe said:


> I put them in the laser printer to add the text. I now have a color laser printer so I am going to make my own labels and use blank Avery labels.



Aren't those avery labels hard to remove?


----------



## DragonsLair

twissty said:


> Aren't those avery labels hard to remove?



I use Avery 5264 labels and my laser printer. To remove them I soak my bottles in mild soapy water overnight and the label just comes right off. I only add a bit of dish soap because it acts as a surfactant to make the water more effecient. A brillo/SOS pad removes any residual adhesive.


----------



## Tom

twissty said:


> Aren't those avery labels hard to remove?



I use a shipping label template. Print them on bright white paper, take to Staples for copies, then use a GLUE STICK to apply. Ink don't run and super easy to remove label.


----------



## St Allie

@ Smurfe..

You made a kumquat mead? I see it's dated 2005, how long are you keeping it for? We have kumquats growing wild here and I was wondering what could be done with them besides chutney..

Allie


----------



## OhioSweets

My last name is "Switaj" (pronounced Sweet-Eye) so I am thinking about "Sweet Ice." It's a fairly sweet ice wine.


----------



## tonyt

English, I started a thread a while back where those of us that enjoy making the labels as much as we enjoy making the wine can post our efforts. Check it out. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/post-your-labels-here-31429/#post347770


----------



## Wiz

I'm presently aging a Sauvignon Blanc fron Italian concentrate. Since my wife likes German type sweet wines and I have back sweetened I have made a label called "Bella Moglie Bianca." Meaning "Sweet Wife White."


----------



## Tom_S

I call mine "Chateau S_____" for "House of S_____" with my last name since my family heritage is French, and my brother makes wine and my dad did years ago.


----------



## BobR

I like that idea, or La Famiglia Italiano to give it that Italian flare

Ciao


----------



## olusteebus

As my last name is Baker, I suppose I should call my wine cellar Chateau Du Boulangère. (french for baker)

What do ya think.


----------



## Fordguy

Olisteebus,

Well, from an average schmuck out of Oklahoma, that sounds real nice.


----------



## olusteebus

Fordguy said:


> Olisteebus,
> 
> Well, from an average schmuck out of Oklahoma, that sounds real nice.



Yeah, I think it is dang fancy for an Alabama winemaker, dont chu?


----------



## Fordguy

Yes, and your avatar, the yeller fly label is nice too.


----------



## fishonline

We use the name "Three Finn Fish Cellars". My wife and 2 step sons are Finnish and my last name is Fish.. So Three Finn Fish!


----------



## suecasa

*What do you think of Sue Casa??*

We have lots of house guests ... and as the wine gets bottled i'm hoping maybe even more ... so i'm thinking Sue Casa ... to me wine is all about hospitality so it seems to fit


----------



## Pumpkinman

I use "Castello Di Mola", and our family crest. It dates back centuries to the Castle of Mola and the Prince of Mola.
I may just use my Family Name, still undecided if I am going to change it.


----------



## hisse

I use Joker and The King, I've found I always try a few things and then suddenly something will change and I'll end up with a name I like. In this case it Started out as Just Kidding and morphed into Joker and the King while working on a label.


----------



## bein_bein

Little village we live in is called Lamont...so .. Lamont Cellars


----------



## cbritton

My husband and I decided to go with "the good work brewing co." for our joint winemaking/beer brewing ventures. He's an inner city school teacher and I'm a child abuse investigator for the state. someone at our wedding called it "doing the good work," so we went with that.


----------



## missyh

Our independent music label is Yappin Dog Music, so I couldn't resist--- the wine is Nappin Dog Wines

Missy


----------

